# Exhaust fan advice needed



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey guys
I have a older Pc that i recently got given and i am currently in the process of upgrading it, starting with the graphics card. It currently has a Geforce 5200LE but i have purchased a ATi x1950 Pro (AGP). The problem is i have heard, post purchase, they have a tendancy to heat up which i am a little concerned about.
I was thinking would a exhaust fan in the PCI slot below it help? Adding standard case fans is not an option as the case doesn't allow for it, i do however have a spare 5.25 drive bay if this is somehow useful.
My main reluctance to buying an exhaust fan is i don't know whether the artic cooling system on the x1950 pro blows air on to the card or away from it, the problem being if it sucks air from inside the case on to the card will putting an ehaust fan that is sucking air out of the case, directly underneath it have any adverse effects as they will be fighting against each other.
Any other suggestions on cooling the Graphics card would be appreciated.

PS To accomodate the increased power of the x1950 i am also upgrading the PSU what are the consequences of this in regards to heat build up??
Thanks in advance i am certain you guys will have an answer, you always do.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3804485&CatId=4027


This One may Be able to Help.


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
How simple is Ultra cooling system to install as i don't want to be destroying a new card minutes after getting it, after all i will have to remove the preinstalled Artic fan and im not sure how easy this wil be. The idea behind the exhaust fan was the simplicity of it.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

No Problem for the Reply. I sometimes get frustrated when replies aren't so speedy so I thought I would do you a favour. Not too sure how te install would go as it does indicate the install holes on your series of Video Card. You might want to bring the card with you when you check the cooling fan out. Perhaps the fan below the Card might work as well. I have seen those aroud where they actually hook up in the expansion bay right beside the card. You may be right in the sense where there might be conflict with two separate cooling fans an dairflow problems. I would look into perhaps manually adjusting the fan control through your utility program if there is one. I've got the HD 4850 Sapphire card and the ATI Overdrivre allows for manual fan control. I think I have it set at 50% up from 30% I think. I can't see installing the new fan as being a problem as it is already set up for the exisiting holes on the card.

Jones


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok ill check it out if i get chnce to see it first hand, i live in a part of England that seems to be about 5 years behind the rest of the computing world so finding the cooling system may be a problem. Ill give it a go and have a ring round.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll try for you down here (Canada). I have some time here at work so i have at least a couple of hours to source something out. It still me be possible to find what you need from down here for where you live.

Best Of Luck.

P.S. Shipping is always possible as well.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://uk.local.yahoo.com/England/High_Weald/Computer_Shops/1097744700-e-23509456.html

http://www.foxter.dk/id/13602/Airdrie-Computer-Centre.htm

http://www.computerresale.co.uk/

http://www.superpages.com/yellowpages/C-Computer+Stores/S-AR/T-England/

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/ti...shopping-centre/eden-walk/maplin-electronics/

http://www.mitchellsonline.co.uk/Computer_Store_in_England_UK.htm

Hope this Helps

Jones


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for checking them out for me i will have a closer look when i get a spare hour sadly its nearly time for work.

Having browsed the internet for a while i have had a thought and wonder what you everybody thinks. If i buy something like this
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=25485&doy=22m1&C=SO&U=strat15
and use it without a hard drive behind it and get one of these
http://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-com-Case-Exhaust-Video-Cooler/dp/B0000510SS
will this provide a decent amount of air flow??
As i mentioned i am concerend that the exhaust fan will conflict with the fan on the new x1950 card. The machine has four slots on the back the top is the AGP slot where my new card will go the one below is a PCI and is empty the one below that is PCI and currently houses a old 56k modem and the bottom, another PCI slot holds the tv tuner card. I i was to remove the modem and replace it with the tuner card and then put the exhaust fan in the bottom PCI slot would this solve the possible air flow conflict between the Graphics card fan, which is sucking air towards the card and the exhaust fan which is sucking air from inside the case and blowing out of the back??

Hope that makes sense lol
Thanks to everybody so far that has offered advice none of it is wasted as what is not used is just stored knowledge for the next time something like this crops up.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the second fan that you found....the one that will plug into the slot beside the Video Card. Sometimes you might get a better result when you crank up the fan speed on the Video Card. If you have the Catalyst Control Centre ATI Utility it will allow you to manually adjust the fan speed which won't clutter the rear of your case which can impede air flow and become counter productive. Try and make the adjustment with the second fan that you chose and run the utlity that came with your Motherboard. What are your system specs?? Depending on the Motherboard you have you may have a utility whereby you can view the fan speed, cpu temps, etc...or download a program which can monitor those temps for you. I personally would give the interior of your case a good air dusting, replace the fan on the Video Card if possible and only if it's overheating all the time. As for the fan on the Video Card...I would have to think it's blowing the air away from the card instead of sucking it upward. Reason being the air would rise from the Video Card when it is blown away by the fan and then theoretically it would rise to the rear of the case and then exit through the top. I personally would not buy the first bay fan you found since it may be too far away from the Video Card to make a difference. What I might do and what you could do as well depending on the material your case is made from you might be able to cut a hole in the side right beside the Video Card and then attach a wire mesh cover over the hole for extra ventilation. 

Jones


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Memphis and welcome to another Englander :wave:

Apart from Maplins, that Derek posted - another UK place that I can heartily recommend is 'Novatech' based in S England. I don't work there and I have no connections to there, apart from being a highly satisfied customer, over the years :wink:

Although they don't carry a wide range of fans, they do have a large stock of 'em, perhaps one of these could help? If not, then they're worth bookmarking as a good supplier of PC bits for future use.

*Novatech fans dept.*


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

look at the fan on the card by looking you should be able to tell which way the air flows all fans have a curved blade if the fan blades check your other fan to see which way its blowing and compare the fan blade curves if you understand what i mean if not i will post a few pics up to show what i mean mate


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds good to me. You guys would know better than me what works down there. I was searching from Canada so I would not be privy to the multitude of UK facilities available down there. Another option with perhaps an aftermarket fan would be to pick a high efficiency model...perhaps double bearing style.

Jones


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

The only reason i was considering the drive bay fan is the bay is empty and will be staying that way so i thought anything bringing air in to the case no matter how little this might be would help.
The x1950 pro i have bought is the powercolor version that comes with the Artic Accelero 2 cooler, so hopefully this will help the overheating. Below is a picture of it, if someone could tell from the fan the direction of air flow that would be really helpful.
http://www.hardwarezone.com/img/data/articles/2006/2090/Box.jpg
If, as i hope, the air is being drawn away from the card then an exhaust fan that sucks in the hot air and blows it out of the back would work perfectly together removing the heat the graphics card fan is giving off and blowing it out of the case.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Man that Card is huge. The Fan and heatsink stick out pretty far. I wonder if it can even be removed. It looks like it's in there pretty good. I can see where it can be removed though. Right at the base of the card it appears that the heatsink/fan unit can be unscrewed. Just make sure you dissipate the static electricity from your body....touch the metal on the case before handling the card. I can't see the fan not being removeable.

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Man that Card is huge. The Fan and heatsink stick out pretty far. I wonder if it can even be removed. It looks like it's in there pretty good. I can see where it can be removed though. Right at the base of the card it appears that the heatsink/fan unit can be unscrewed. Just make sure you dissipate the static electricity from your body....touch the metal on the case before handling the card. I can't see the fan not being removeable. it actually doesn't look like you would have any heat problems with a fan/heatsink that size.

Jones


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheers Derek thats exactly what i was hoping to hear, it was a friend who commented on the "notorious" x1950 pro and its heat problems. All i can do is keep and eye on it if it does decide to overheat then i will have to deal with it. Now all i got to do is replace the piece of junk PSU currently installed with something that will accomodate the new card and ill be laughing.
Thanks for all the help


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey no worries....I would be looking for a nice PSU that can eventually handle any kind of future use you might throw at it espacially if you don't want any malfunctions or freeze ups in the future. Something that can handle high workloads if that's your thing. There are sites where you can enter your components and it tells you what the wattage requirements are. List all of your Specs on your system and then I could probably give you advice on a reputable PSU. Yeah just keep an eye on the Heat levels. Use ATI Overdrive to monitor the heat levels of the card and then adjust the cooling options to match.

Jones


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

I will do just that, one last question if you don't mind, from the picture of the x1950 card can you work out if the air is being forced away from the card or towards the card??


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

While the Card is running in your system open the case, get a feather or some tissue paper and lay it over the fan and see if it blows the feather outward or use some baby powder or some chalk. that should do the trick. I can't really tell just by looking at it.

Jones


----------



## Memphisthegreat (Dec 24, 2008)

You have been a god send, thanks for all the advice


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Eh no worries....Always glad to help. Best of luck with your system and please keep me posted on your progress. 

Take Care

Jones


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Eh no worries....Always glad to help. Best of luck with your system and please keep me posted on your progress. 

Take Care

Jones.......


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the Canadian Version of you Card. 

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applicati...p?EdpNo=2918625&sku=V261-4040&srkey=x1950 pro

I also have an illustration of another Video Card Fan which shows the airflow below.

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424768&CatId=4027


----------

